# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Montarbo Sw540 αυτοενισχυόμενο ηχείο, πρόβλημα με dc τάση στην έξοδο.

## iagouaros

Καλησπέρα, 
το πρόβλημα μου με το παραπάνω ηχείο είναι ότι βγάζει -88V στην έξοδο. Άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και την εσωτερική ασφάλεια που ήταν καμμένη, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.Έχω μετρήσει τα πάντα πάνω στην πλακέτα και όλα είναι οκ. Καμμιά βοήθεια;;;;
Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες με μετρήσεις.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ezizu

Iagouaros γεία σου.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω στις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ εξόδου η τάση που έχεις είναι λάθος και θα έπρεπε να είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερη της τάξης των mV .Το πρόβλημά σου  βρίσκεται πιθανών στις βαθμίδες των driver tranzistors.Κάνε λίγο πιο προσεχτικό έλεγχο στα εξαρτήματα αυτών των βαθμίδων καθώς και των πιο πίσω βαθμίδων από τα  drivers(προενισχυτή τάσης κ.λ.π).

----------


## iagouaros

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια θα ξανακάνω έναν έλεγχο, μήπως μου ξέφυγε κάτι. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς η εσωτερική ασφάλεια που κάηκε, πόσα Amp είναι; Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται.

----------


## east electronics

πρωτα κοιταμε οτι οι τασεις τροφοδοσιας ειναι και οι δυο εκει μετραμε απο συλεκτη των τρανιστορ εξοδου προς την γη  και απο τα Ρ τρανσιτορ και απο τα Ν

αν λειπει η μια απο τις δυο τασεις ειναι πιθανον να ξεζυγιζει ο ενισχυτης  και να βγαζει συνεχες στην εξοδο 

αν και οι δυο τασεις ειναι σωστες τοτε το πρωτο σιγουρο ειναι οτι τα εξοδου ειναι καμμενα ...

επειδη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο τις φωτο  αν ο ενισχυτης δουλευει σε ταξη G η H τα πραγματα θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολα

----------


## iagouaros

Τελικά είχε ψυχρές κολλήσεις στα drivers τρανζίστορ, τα κόλλησα και τώρα είναι οκ. Αλλά το woofer δεν άντεξε, άρπαξε. Κρίμα. Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και χρήσιμη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Τελικά είχε ψυχρές κολλήσεις στα drivers τρανζίστορ, τα κόλλησα και τώρα είναι οκ. Αλλά το woofer δεν άντεξε, άρπαξε. Κρίμα. Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και χρήσιμη βοήθεια σας.


Κάποτε άξιζε ο κόπος να επισκευαστεί ένα μεγάφωνο...δεν ρωτάς στο Θανάση (στη Κάνιγγος) αν αξίζει ακόμα;

----------

